# qui lui était soumis



## Icetrance

Bonjour!

Dans un document juridique se lit cette phrase: Ce_ cas, qui lui était soumis (à un avocat), est considéré..."
_ 
Je me demande pourquoi on n'a pas dit _"Ce__ cas, qui lui a été soumis", est ..._"

Emploie-t-on l'imparfait pour signifier que "le cas *dont il s'occupait* est considéré...", et non pas sur l'action de le lui soumettre? Est-ce cela?

Je vous saurais gré d'une réponse.


----------



## Mout

Ce cas, qui lui était soumis, est considéré... Cela implique que l'avocat travaille toujours dessus.
Ce cas, qui lui a été soumis... Cela implique que, soit on lui a retiré le dossier, soit il a été résolu, traité, jugé, mais que de toute manière, l'avocat ne le traite plus.


----------



## Icetrance

Mout said:


> Ce cas, qui lui était soumis, est considéré... Cela implique que l'avocat travaille toujours dessus.
> Ce cas, qui lui a été soumis... Cela implique que, soit on lui a retiré le dossier, soit il a été résolu, traité, jugé, mais que de toute manière, l'avocat ne le traite plus.


 
Merci beaucoup Mout!  

J'étais sur le bon chemin, plus ou moins je dirais...


----------



## Icetrance

J'ai repensé ce que j'avais dit.

C'est un peu comme si l'on comparait "_un livre qui a été écrit en français_" à "_un livre qui était écrit en français_". Dans la première phrase, on est focalisé sur l'action d'avoir été écrit à un moment donné du passé, tandis que dans la deuxième, c'est l'état continu d'avoir été écrit qui est mis en valeur.

Quand on dit donc "_le cas qui lui était soumis_", on parle de l'état d'avoir été soumis un tel cas juridique; c'est-à-dire qu'on était considéré comme en étant chargé. Par contre, "_le cas qui lui a été soumis_" mettrait en valeur l'action d'avoir été soumis un cas à un moment donné. 

Je pourrais avoir tort, mais là c'est comme ça que je vois les choses.


----------



## itka

> C'est un peu comme si l'on comparait "_un livre qui a été écrit en  français_" à "_un livre qui était écrit en français_". Dans la  première phrase, on est focalisé sur l'action d'avoir été écrit à un  moment donné du passé, tandis que dans la deuxième, c'est l'état continu - le résultat -   d'avoir été écrit qui est mis en valeur.


 Oui, c'est tout à fait ça, tu as bien compris.


----------



## Icetrance

Pourrait-on dire que l'imparfait dans "lui était soumis" ici est comparable à celui employé dans les phrases suivantes:

_Le visa qui lui était refusé_...

L'imparfait représente une sorte d'étiquette en continu du passé; c'est-à-dire que ces choses sont finies, mais leur description ne change pas dans le temps. Il y a cet état descriptif "en continu".


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Pour moi, il s'agit d'un imparfait dit historique, où on se replace dans une situation passée, une sorte de "présent" dans le passé.


----------



## Icetrance

Plus je pense, plus je vois que l'imparfait ici est effectivement utilisé comme dans les phrases: "_Le film était enregistré sur DVD_" et "_Le visa qui m'était refusé_". Dans toutes les deux, le but de ce temps n'est pas de se mettre dans le déroulement de la situation, mais plutôt de considérer l'état dans son état "imparfait" après le fait. Pourtant, lorsque l'on dit, "_La fête, c'était génial_" ou bien "_j'étais en retard ce matin_", on semble se voir dans le déroulement d'une certaine situation du passé.


----------



## Icetrance

Plus j'y pense, plus je veux dire que "j'étais en retard" est effectivement "le résultat" d"avoir été en retard. Par contre, quand l'on dit "j'ai été en retard", l'idée est que "je suis arrivé en retard" (on est focalisé sur l'action).


----------



## quinoa

L'imparfait permet de donner une impression de non-fini, donc de quelque chose encore en cours. On est replongé à ce moment-là, le moment où cela s'est produit.
Avec le passé composé, une distance est installée entre le moment où tout s'est produit et le moment où parle l'énonciateur. A cause de cette distance l'événement se retrouve achevé, donc vu dans sa globalité.


----------



## Maître Capello

quinoa said:


> Avec le passé composé, une distance est installée entre le moment où tout s'est produit et le moment où parle l'énonciateur.


Non, pas du tout. C'est juste le contraire! Dans son meilleur usage, le passé composé rattache la description au présent et indique qu'il y a des conséquences dans le présent, contrairement à l'imparfait (ou le passé simple) qui met une distance nette par rapport au présent:

_Ce cas, qui lui *a été* soumis, lui cause beaucoup de soucis._
_Ce cas, qui lui *était* soumis, lui a causé beaucoup de soucis._

Quoi qu'il en soit, veuillez s'il vous plaît ne pas trop vous éloigner du sujet original de ce fil, soit de la phrase _qui lui était soumis_ sans discuter de la différence générale entre l'imparfait et le passé composé…

Me Capello,
en tant que membre et modérateur


----------



## quinoa

Le passé composé  n'a pas que cette valeur proche du present perfect.
 Il est aussi un temps du passé équivalant alors au passé simple.


----------



## Maître Capello

quinoa said:


> Le passé composé  n'a pas que cette valeur proche du present perfect. Il est aussi un temps du passé équivalant alors au passé simple.


Certes pas uniquement, mais c'est là son sens premier, en tout cas dans  la langue littéraire… Toutefois, de nos jours et dans la langue parlée, on l'emploie en lieu et place du passé simple…


----------



## PatriceD

Il me semble qu'en tout état de cause, forcément, le cas lui _*avait été *_soumis...

La nuance porte donc peut-être sur le sens du verbe soumettre lui-même : le cas lui est _fourni_ (à un moment donné), ou bien le cas lui est _donné pour étude_ (appelée à durer dans le temps).


----------



## Icetrance

PatriceD said:


> Il me semble qu'en tout état de cause, forcément, le cas lui _*avait été *_soumis...
> 
> La nuance porte donc peut-être sur le sens du verbe soumettre lui-même : le cas lui est _fourni_ (à un moment donné), ou bien le cas lui est _donné pour étude_ (appelée à durer dans le temps).


 
Voilà! C'est ce que je disais plus ou moins dans mon premier post, mais personne n'a été d'accord avec moi (lol).

cas lui était soumis = cas dont il s'occupait (le résultat d'avoir été soumis ce cas)

(pas sûr si c'est le cas avec "j'étais en retard" [état d'être en retard], comme je l'ai dit ci-dessus...mais on est interdit de parler de ça)


----------



## PatriceD

En fait je pense que ' qui lui était soumis ' veut juste dire dans ce cas quelque chose comme : ' qu'il considérait ', ' qu'il avait sous les yeux ', ' qu'il étudiait à ce moment-là '.

Note : dans_ j'ai été en retard_ le temps de la narration n'est pas le même. Et on peut dire en effet, _j'ai été en retard plusieurs fois_ (le mois dernier).


----------



## Icetrance

Quant au vrai sens de l'imparfait dans "qui lui était soumis", je n'y vois que deux possibilités:

1) Usage plus ou moins classique: le cas qu'on lui soumettait (dont il s'occupait au fur et à mesure)

2) Usage où l'imparfait sert de quasi-adjectif: le cas qui *était* avoir été soumis pour être focalisé davantage sur l'état d'avoir été soumis que l'action de celui-ci. Comparer donc au syntagme verbal: "ce qui était écrit dans le texte". Là, la focalisation est mise sur l'état d'avoir été écrit, et non pas sur l'action: ce qui a été écrit. 

Après mûre réflexion, je ne saurais mieux faire.


----------

